# Safway Job tonight 10-PM



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Be there, :laughing: had to rent a scissor lift, not sure the size line or if it's fire suppression or water distro yet, 10PM is the time they said we could shut water down for fixing, Fun Fun Fun, going to use pro-press for the repair.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Pro press? I heard of that but not seen it. What exactly is it?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It presses copper pipe and fittings together so it does not move, I don't care for the o-ring seal, but to repair a line 16 to 18 feet up, should be a fast repair. Oh forgot this is a leak to be repaired, if no one knew what was the problem.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, ok, I have seen them then. A lot of companies here prefer them to a torch in a remodel job. never used it myself though.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Used it once in a theater 2" copper water main leaked, hole got rubbed into it, cut the section out, added new piece and two repair couplings repaired in under 5 min on a ladder.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Got to be worth the time saved in labor! I heard the fittings are expensive as all though. Whats wrong with the rubber o rings anyway?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Not sure how much chlorine there in in city water but, chlorine and rubber don't mix to well, I'm sure it will last for many years, just can't get over the black fingers from the rubber you find inside those toilet tanks, that's what worries me, who to say this won't cause the o-ring to fail years down to road.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Got a point there. I strongly favor a soldered joint myself. I carry a spray bottle of water though for accidents.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Pro pressing will get you out of a bind in a situation when you cant get the water off of you and you cant use a jet sweat. But i agree with Ron kind of leary about the o-rings. Would rather burn it if I can.... Spray bottle is a good idea. Never thought of that one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Pro pressing will get you out of a bind in a situation when you cant get the water off of you and you cant use a jet sweat. But i agree with Ron kind of leary about the o-rings. Would rather burn it if I can.... Spray bottle is a good idea. Never thought of that one.:thumbsup:


yeh, I use any old spray bottle and fill it with water. This way there is enough to extinguish any unwanted flame without saturating everything


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Flex duct is the worst. Take care of a hospital down here and we have fixed numerous domestic hot water leakes anywhere from 2 1/2 to 4" copper in their jam packed ceilings. I swear people who install fiber optic should have to put their lines in conduit, It looks like a highway with 40 lanes running every direction. The water bottle will definitly come in handy on our next shut down.....


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have done 4", all the way down to 1/2" with a ProPress. All emergency situations. timed shut downs, or the 300' of 3", with 8 branch lines, that was a school that was on a week vacation, had to get it done in that week.

another time, 4", on a track, with 5 or 6 other 4" lines, 100-150' each direction, no way to drain the 5 story hospital above enough to solder on a 45 that was leaking, pro press, 18' in the air, done!

just recently, I was able to use my new 330B, 1 1/4 line, tile floor to wall, 2nd story of a 5 story, no way to bury an isolation valve in the wall, water not stopping, BAM!!! propress :yes:

ProPress isn't for everything, there are clearence issues when pressing next to solder or butting fittings, and hte fittings are longer radius, but I tell you what, when it is an emergency, it works every time.

I can use a jet sweat, I have multiple sets, or bread, or oother tricks of the trade like slip cplgs and unions, but that propress sure is nice when the situation is right :yes:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Flex duct is the worst. Take care of a hospital down here and we have fixed numerous domestic hot water leakes anywhere from 2 1/2 to 4" copper in their jam packed ceilings. I swear people who install fiber optic should have to put their lines in conduit, It looks like a highway with 40 lanes running every direction. The water bottle will definitly come in handy on our next shut down.....


 
I can relate, I took care of a hospital, undersized recirc lines spraying leaks all over, scheduled shut downs, before I had the propress, I used water gates and ball valves, turned the building on, and then went back and ran the pipe. confined space, 3" steam lines, nasty fiberglass wrapped lines, 2' between floors, million wires, yeppers cha ching at 3am, lot's of stress!!!  Takes years off your life!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So how many loaf's off bread needed to hold back the water in a 4" main? :laughing:


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Ron, you're gonna be late! Get to work!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> So how many loaf's off bread needed to hold back the water in a 4" main? :laughing:


 

I figure about 3 loafs of white bread, no crust!! atleast thats what it took the last time.......


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

You guys ever use the cold shot system with the co2 tank?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea but our rig sucks. Sometimes the packs freeze other times only one will freeze. You have to have postively no water running through the line when you get ready to freeze. Usually the valves wont hold so Im inclined to cut and swim untill I get the jet-sweat in.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> You guys ever use the cold shot system with the co2 tank?


We have one, we rarely use it, my boss prefers to sub that out to a company that specializes in pipe freezing, mostly for liability concerns, we mostly work in high rise buildings.


----------



## bobdog (Jun 18, 2008)

I love the "press.haven"t touched a b-tank in months! from 1/2-4


----------

